# Automatic Generator Start



## ORCowboy52 (May 3, 2019)

We’re shopping for a Class A gasoline Motorhome in the 35’ to 38’ range.  We are debating Automatic Generator Start (AGS) systems.  Are they worth it?  What do they really do?  Why would you buy or not buy it?
thanks in advance, Fred


----------



## Shorty (May 15, 2019)

Other than needing it to stay cool to a drop in shore power while there are animals in the RV while you're away...I don't see the reason for it
I've been doing this since the early 90's and that is the only reason I can think of.


----------

